# Caribe Vs Plastic Spoon



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

That is one mean SOB caribe. Is it solo?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

maknwar said:


> That is one mean SOB caribe. Is it solo?


yep


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Vik, I need to stop by and see it in person


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

My Tern would rip that guy to shreds!







I bet he's just mad cuz the water is so low. I have to go pee now.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I was expecting it to snap the spoon in half.


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

funny video.. never seen this before, álso a goof lookin' caribe


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

+1


maknwar said:


> That is one mean SOB caribe. Is it solo?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice feeding video


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> nice feeding video


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

haha, cool vid


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Feed the poor thing something and it wont resort to eating litter in the lake.

He is a pretty active and aggressive Caribe dude.
Good stuff


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Woww,

I love Spoon, n i love it more with a side of fork!

lol

Good vid.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

HAHAHa it's funny you say that cuz I was just running around my house looking for a plastic spoon.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Feed the poor thing something and it wont resort to eating litter in the lake.
> 
> He is a pretty active and aggressive Caribe dude.
> Good stuff


He's well fed.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah it dont look like he's starving cool vid man


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> nice feeding video


Feeding? You mean teasing.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

You spoon feed your caribe huh? lol cool vid thats one peeved caribe.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats one pretty Caribe there Dawgz , He's obviously well taken care of. I tried Lazers and they are also entertaining. maybe Your caribe will attack lazer lights too .

I used to have an Elongatus that swam Figure 8's in the powerhead. I miss that guy.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

clearly he was mad, cause he needed a fork or at least a spork! next time give him a fork


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe he's pissed because he wants a fork and a knife! Who knows he might just use them the next time you feed him!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

gtc said:


> Maybe he's pissed because he wants a fork and a knife! Who knows he might just use them the next time you feed him!


thanx for biting off my style!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

redbellyman21 said:


> Maybe he's pissed because he wants a fork and a knife! Who knows he might just use them the next time you feed him!


thanx for biting off my style!








[/quote]Sorry man, didn't mean to steal your thunder, by the way, try giving him a bib too!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

gtc said:


> Maybe he's pissed because he wants a fork and a knife! Who knows he might just use them the next time you feed him!


thanx for biting off my style!








[/quote]Sorry man, didn't mean to steal your thunder, by the way, try giving him a bib too!








[/quote]
Its all good... we all our piranha keepers so like minds.,,


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i love that video, thanks for sharing it


----------

